# 10$ diy cinder block stand 55 gallon



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

nice stand for basement... 
screws and plywood free
2x4's and 6 blocks $10.
1 hour of my time


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

For just a few bucks more I would build around that with ply-wood and just paint it afterwards. :thumb:


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 17, 2003)

actually for 10 bucks you could build a 2x4 stand 

but you do have the whole "poor broke student" thing going on lol


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

i was going for fast and easy. Iplan on building a 2x4 stand for my 125.


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

I did something similar. Just no 2x4s. I used blocks, then put across the top a piece of 3/4in plywood. Works great aswell.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

To "finish" it, just tack some black plastic or cloth around it...


----------



## OceanDevil (Jul 17, 2005)

I just used cinder blocks at each end. Styro on top. Nothing else. The tank is only supported on the ends. I have seen lfs do this, tanks can handle it.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

perfect for a basement, good job! reminds me of my college days.. we used to build bookshelves like that.


----------

